# Merry x-mas from the Attitude



## the chef

Well my family it's no big secret i'm a tude fan. They are the only one's i use. They have done it again with the biggest freebie offer yet. Starting december 4th through december 7th a 15 bean giveaway! The tude and DNA genetics have teamed up to give away 3 beans each of 5 new strains not yet realeased. The list includes: Kandy Kush x skunk, Kushberry x skunk, La Woman x skunk, Sleezestack x skunk, and last but not least OG18 x skunk. Alot of skunky mixes huh? To my knowledge all you pay is shipping! The attitude has stealth shipping available and many ways to pay. Here i go being a salesman fer the tude. I've been happy with thier beans and i've been waiting to share this with the family. Happy turkey day and merry X-mas. The tude and MP forever!-the chef


----------



## Locked

Thanks for the heads up chef...was going to place an order anyway but now I will wait till the 4th and get the freebies as well...


----------



## the chef

Yw my friend, i get jacked up about these offers!


----------



## Raisin Jackson

You said u just pay shipping.. You don't have to order a certain amount of seeds first? Or do you gotta buy stuff? Either way sounds great, I need some skunk, and there's some there!


----------



## maineharvest

Hey Chef, you made have just sold me on Attitude.  Those sound like some great strains.  I just noticed they have DJ Shorts beans for a cheaper price than any other seedbank.


----------



## 2Dog

hmm they look nice...I already have super skunk and skunk 1 tho....hmmmm I must back away from the sale lol....leave my visa in its pocket...the la women I have are quite the growers...thickest stalk for a young plant that I have seen...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

sounds good when i get em going to throw them in the flower room except thw og skunk


----------



## the chef

RJ you don't have to buy anything else just pay the shipping and handling, guarenteed deliveries are a bit more but not that much. Maine welcome to the tude! They had a deal a little bit back where some bogus DJ short seeds got shipped, they not only announced thier findings when investigated they tracked down DJ himself, got the correct order and tracked and shipped out the replacements. 2dog thesemay be a good lets see what i got in reserve one day....you know you wan't em plus these are not yet released. The people who order get them first. Eastla the skunk strains would do good fer a summer grow in cali. Don't forget code 420.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

chef which strain do you thing will perform best outside?


----------



## Raisin Jackson

Thanks a bunch man I never would have seen or heard bout this, of course I'll still probably buy some. Sounds like they take visa.. Awesome.


----------



## the chef

Eastla it depends on what your looking fer. The tude has an outdoor seed section. The fun part is searching!


----------



## 2Dog

hehe chef u got me...I will be up at 430 am on the 4th bet I get some ...I wonder tho are they sativa dom because I have no interest in those..I could give them as christmas gifts lol...


----------



## Relentless999

thanks man!  im def gonna place a order then. i always get my beans from attitude, they are awesome!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Geeeez...

The last time they had a freebie giveaway I couldn't resist and as long as I was getting some seeds I might as well order some of a couple other strains too...

Thanks for the heads up Chef~!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

the chef said:
			
		

> Eastla it depends on what your looking fer. The tude has an outdoor seed section. The fun part is searching!


 

i got some o/d strains and my own creation was referring to the strains you mentioned


----------



## FTP817

HellYEAH  dude thnks for  heads up


----------



## o K U S H o

OMG yes nice find. I was checking there site and couldnt find any info on the freeness tho. Link please? Or do we just have to wait till the 4th?


----------



## Bedazzler

Doh! just placed my order with them last week for some jilly bean from subcool. oh well.


----------



## Skavenger

I dont have a credit card anyone order successfully with other methods?


----------



## the chef

Wow your all welcome! You do have to wait fer the 4th, sign up fer the free newsletter and they will e-mail the freebie offers to ya as the come along. Yes there is other options available to pay look at the bottom of the home page fer paying methods. Eastla i personally feel the skunks would do excellent outdoors. They have a 2 pounder strain you might wanna check out.


----------



## Raw Dog

You sure its not just 3 of one strain?


----------



## the chef

It's listed under newsletter on the left hand side.3 seeds each of 5 not yet released strains


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

the chef said:
			
		

> Wow your all welcome! You do have to wait fer the 4th, sign up fer the free newsletter and they will e-mail the freebie offers to ya as the come along. Yes there is other options available to pay look at the bottom of the home page fer paying methods. Eastla i personally feel the skunks would do excellent outdoors. They have a 2 pounder strain you might wanna check out.


 

kool if the offer sounds as good as it is ill grow 1 of the kushberry X outside and 1 of the kandykush X
ill stay away from that 2 pounder just dont sound good to me


----------



## nvthis

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch man I never would have seen or heard bout this


 
Of course you would have, you're an MPer now... And The Chef would never do you like that man!


----------



## the chef

Hehehehe


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Skavenger said:
			
		

> I dont have a credit card anyone order successfully with other methods?



Hi,

Years ago I used to use money orders for all my seed purchases and it only adds about an extra week of time to the transaction.  You'll have to use an International Money Order & be sure to check the exact type of money order that Attitude accepts.  I've had lots of orders with Attitude and always paid with CC but they have great customer service and fairly timely communication via email and you can call them during business hours as well.  I'm sure they would process an order paid for with a money order quick as well.  

Peace!


----------



## the chef

:goodposting:


----------



## OGCOUGH

Yo chef you dont think the orders will take longer seeing as how they'll probably double if not triple thier seeds orders that weekend?


----------



## monkeybusiness

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Years ago I used to use money orders for all my seed purchases and it only adds about an extra week of time to the transaction.  You'll have to use an International Money Order & be sure to check the exact type of money order that Attitude accepts.  I've had lots of orders with Attitude and always paid with CC but they have great customer service and fairly timely communication via email and you can call them during business hours as well.  I'm sure they would process an order paid for with a money order quick as well.
> 
> Peace!


DOS is absolutely right. My first 3 orders w/ Attitude were with money orders. While it wasn't as quick as when i've used a CC it wasn't much longer. Probably just the extra time it took to get a money sent to them. It was very obvious they processed it as soon as they got it.
 Good luck!


----------



## the chef

I'm sure they will get to you with all the speed possible. Naturally around the silly season things might get a bit busy but rest assured they will get to you.


----------



## BuddyLuv

I saw this as well chef, but I thought everyone visited their website daily like myself.  I was one of the people who ordered the DJ Short beans, they emailed to let me know they were not legit, thank the heavens before I started them and sent replacements at the earliest they could. I wish I had 4 hands so I could give them 4 thumbs up.


----------



## the chef

Freaked me out when i saw this but also freaked when they admitted it and what they where doing to fix it. In all fairness Nirvana is running a 25% or less discounts on bubblegum, silver super haze and other things! These are fer this month and as soon as i get the Nirvana e-letter for x-mas i'll let ya know. A little shot fer gypsy considering he advertises on our site


----------



## the chef

:bump:


----------



## HippyInEngland

I'm sitting with itchy fingers waiting to get my freebies 

eace:


----------



## the chef

Already got an order in the basket waiting on 12:01 to hit!


----------



## 2Dog

what are you going to order chef?


----------



## the chef

Medical seeds prozak.


----------



## 2Dog

I am thinking about getting snow whiite and kandy kush


----------



## the chef

OOOh do it. Heard great things about the sw but want to learn more bout the kk.


----------



## 2Dog

well the kk better be good its 20 bucks a seed...shizers


----------



## the chef

ouch was thinkin on maybe getting kiwi's two pounder.


----------



## 2Dog

I like the biddy early better...so frosty looking. do u enjoy the sativas more then the indicas?


----------



## the chef

Well thats a hard one...... I deffinately love the indies more, but i still have a special place in my heart for the old school skunk sativas. I would have to say the more i grow indicas i am liking them more. yourself?


----------



## FA$TCA$H

got some goodys in my buggy as well, code 420 added. what with the time zone difference, when do we place online order?

NIRVANA.......WHITE CASTLE  for mother  
MANDALA.......GANESH  for me  
undecided..mandala, speed queen, satori


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

im sure this is going to be like anyother ufo where you gotta buy a bunch of seeds to get the rewards do they have them ordered 1-5?


----------



## the chef

Eastla it is no gimmik if you don't wan't to buy extra seeds all you pay is s& h. to my knowledge they are not order 1-5? Fastcash if you check after 12:00 you should be able to place your order. Eastla don't listen to me, look fer threads marked the attitude and seee what the family says and then make up your own mind. GL.


----------



## ASEgrower

I know this may sound stupid but forgive me for I am slow.   

What strains exactly are they giving away and how do you accomplish getting them?  DO you select them from one of the lists or what?  I am completely lost here.  Under freebies of the month list they only have three and they are 10.99 each.  I couldnt be more confused!


----------



## HippyInEngland

hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-attitude-dna-genetics-christmas-offer/

(Change the XX to TT)



> All these souvenir seeds are completly free&#8230;
> 3 Regular DNA GENETICS LA CONFIDENTIAL X SKUNK
> 3 Regular DNA GENETICS KANDY KUSH X SKUNK
> 3 Regular DNA GENETICS KUSH BERRY X SKUNK
> 3 Regular DNA GENETICS OG18 X SKUNK
> 3 Regular DNA GENETICS SLEESTACK X SKUNK



On a different page it says ...



> Simply add the strains to your cart and pay for the correct postage.



To me it looks like you nominate the free ones and pay postage, but, it may mean you need to make an order and then the free ones get added.

Time will tell 

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hippy - I'm a gona get some autos so I can try to grow autos for seed. I'll be buggin' you silly in a few weeks....


----------



## 2Dog

everytime I have gotten free seeds no order was required. I simply clicked add to cart and they were there free with only the shipping cost that I choose added...unless they changed it up..and I doubt they did because most people will prob do like me and chef and order some paid for seeds since we are paying the shipping costs..Now they do have some seeds that u get free depending on how much you spend..that is another section and not part of the free giveaway.


----------



## HippyInEngland

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hippy - I'm a gona get some autos so I can try to grow autos for seed. I'll be buggin' you silly in a few weeks....


 
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick

hmmmmm 6:04 here and still showing as "out of stock"


----------



## fruity86

12.08 here and saying the same out of stock


----------



## HippyInEngland

Nothing is free in this world.

Been there and tried, you need to make an order and the free ones appear.

Take the original order seeds off and hope the free ones still stay in your cart and you will be dissapointed.

The site is very busy.

eace:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

kool chef then im sure its first come first serve ill be checking it out at midnight


----------



## FA$TCA$H

thanx chef, for the original heads up, and the update:cool2:


----------



## the chef

It will be there patience.  if its not ill pay fer it!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

the chef said:
			
		

> It will be there patience. if its not ill pay fer it!


 

man im just hoping i can stay awake this master bubba is something else i will prob be out cold at 11:55 i wish i was lying dammit


----------



## 2Dog

east I think I may set my alarm and wake up to buy the seeds...then go back to bed. I have to be up early tomorrow way before the sun...I am thinking the site will be down all night and I wont get any seeds


----------



## the chef

I'm thinking they wont run out by 2morrow get your rest get up grab a cup of java and log on. they are running the offer for more than one day so i think they are prepared for a massive order from several countries.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

2Dog said:
			
		

> east I think I may set my alarm and wake up to buy the seeds...then go back to bed. I have to be up early tomorrow way before the sun...I am thinking the site will be down all night and I wont get any seeds


 
ill find out if i can some strains knock me out when i go to sleep im thinking this has the potency if i dont get to make the order im still going to wake up tomorrow have a short day at work and go get me some meds im having a hard time choosing between louie 13th , organic master, larry og or tahoe og


----------



## the chef

Mother 2 dog when you wake up check the site.


----------



## 2Dog

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> ill find out if i can some strains knock me out when i go to sleep im thinking this has the potency if i dont get to make the order im still going to wake up tomorrow have a short day at work and go get me some meds im having a hard time choosing between louie 13th , organic master, larry og or tahoe og


 
get whatever looks the froastiest and smells the best....U know I would get the og...course I havent seen the other ones...stinks that u still have to buy meds how much longer til u are self suficient? or do u have others smoking ur grow like mwah?


----------



## 2Dog

the chef said:
			
		

> Mother 2 dog when you wake up check the site.


 
yah I am going to check at 9 pm my time after 12 eastern time maybe it will be up then if not after midnight and if not then tomorrow morning lol...


----------



## the chef

I'm sure it will be still got another hour to go on the eastcoast.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

2Dog said:
			
		

> get whatever looks the froastiest and smells the best....U know I would get the og...course I havent seen the other ones...stinks that u still have to buy meds how much longer til u are self suficient? or do u have others smoking ur grow like mwah?


 
ha i fell alseep dang! i buy because i have the money atm i do have some pretty killer sour og curing up for christmas i didnt have to buy weed for a while when i harvested the crops before this but you know how that goes 500 bong hits 200 blunts 50 joints later its all gone the flower room is kickn should have enough smoke till outdoor season then after that should have enough weed/hash till christmas 2011


----------



## the chef

Just put my order in. Sorry to all about the times i'll e-mail the tude and get the correct times they open.


----------



## 2Dog

did it end up opening on cali time? what a trip.


----------



## the chef

i dunno 2dog fell asleep, i think so


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

when i checked at 4 they were selling them i put in my order in..man when i turned on my hps i ound out something was messing with my dirt i look over and 3 baby seedling are ripped in half what the hell kind of animal does this


----------



## 2Dog

uh oh....in the shed or your closet?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

2Dog said:
			
		

> uh oh....in the shed or your closet?


 

it was in the closet the shed is fully sealed whatever it was had enough strength to push around a bunch of dirt and killed my own hybrid seedlings im mad those were the last seeds i had left of a very high yeilding ogk bagseed from las vegas i renamed 702 yogee ill never get to smoker her again very good memories came with that strain


----------



## 420benny

Thank you for posting about this offer. I placed my order this morning and got the 5 free strains, plus these freebies YIPPPEEEEEEEE! This is a killer deal for everybody. Buyers are happy. They get more than they pay for. And Attitude is getting way more business than they normally would. Major win-win. Anybody ever try their wallet? I chickened out and went with the shirt
UFO# 1 DNA Hash Plant Haze Feminized
UFO # 2 Dinafem Moby **** Feminized
UFO# 3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
Here's the whole order. I can not wait to try some of these. A couple are supposed to be mold resistant, too.
Lowryder Easy Ryder AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds 
Barneys G13 Haze Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk
DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk
DNA Genetics LA Confidential X Skunk
DNA Genetics Sleestack X Skunk
DNA Genetics OG18 x Skunk
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds 
UFO# 1 DNA Hash Plant Haze Feminized
UFO # 2 Dinafem Moby **** Feminized
UFO# 3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash


----------



## OldHippieChick

I got the t-shirt and all the UFO and DNA freebies you listed Benny.
I also got 10 regular auto AK47 and 5 fem White Russians. I am hell bent on succeeding with some Autos. I'm thinking of changing my user name to Timex (takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin').


----------



## the chef

:yay: I'm glad everybody got thier early x-mas wish! I opted to just get the freebies this round but will put in a more defined order soon. Always wanted to try the wallet....maybe next time. Happy hollidays-the chef


----------



## mojavemama

I ordered my White Dwarf Autos! THANKS DISHWASHER MAN!!!!


----------



## mojavemama

HI OHC, I see you down there....waving at you! :ciao:


----------



## the chef

MMama! Been waiting on ya! Hehehe dishwasher man, i like that!


----------



## mojavemama

I had this weird dream on the last of my WW last night, Chef.....have you ever read Stephen King's short story called "The Lawnmower Man"? 

I saw you as the Dishwasher Man, a horror story where all the wifeys and cats in the neighborhood hide as you slosh down the street looking for your next victims......ROFL!


----------



## OldHippieChick

mojavemama said:
			
		

> HI OHC, I see you down there....waving at you! :ciao:


 
Hey MAMA !!!!  :ciao:
Yes, I'm all on it today. Got the "regular" autos for the seed breed.


----------



## the chef

:rofl: :rofl:  now you have the dishwasher man in your head...boo. I've always been partial to Attack of the killer tomatoes!


----------



## mojavemama

Auto Growers!  Don't you think we are more than ready for an Auto Growing Thread????????


----------



## dirtyolsouth

:yeahthat:  :holysheep:  :yeahthat:

I dont even grow Autos and have wondered that since getting back into growing this past spring and noticing that there's a WHOLE lot of talk about autos and micro grows on ALL the forums...   Pretty brilliant stuff if you dont mind popping beans and seeing dank phenos come and go... forever...:cry:​


----------



## the chef

Yeah  but ya gotta love the short growing time and HIE did a thread on auto's just fer seeds.


----------



## HippyInEngland

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Pretty brilliant stuff if you dont mind popping beans and seeing dank phenos come and go... forever...:cry:


 
Every problem has a solution.

Reg Auto seeds give girls and boys, collect pollen from a strong male and keep it, if you find a stunning dank girl on your Auto travels, then you have the means at hand to grow its offspring 

eace:


----------



## mojavemama

HIE, that's what I'd like to do -- get regular seeds, especially after hyperventilating over the price of auto seeds. Unfortunately, the strain I wanted (White Dwarf--I'm told it's very good for couch-lock) only came in fem seeds. And I could only order 5 seeds ($80 some bucks!) now. But you are so right about getting regular seeds and pollinating those females.


----------



## zipflip

SWEET!!
 i FINALY broke down and ordered some beans. soem true genetics anyway.
 io too took advantage of this deeal 
 just teh 5  skunk freebies was all i took.
   only i had causin who  from over 400 miles away order them for me . despite everythin everyone has said of how safe it is to order, im still a paranoid person.  LOL.
  he just told me to tell santa to put a big bud in his stockin at xmas when he comes back home for xmas  LOL   

but upon googling the strain crosses like say the  "sleestack" one in particular..  
  i found this one most interesting  LOL.

*hxxp://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sleestack*



> *sleestack* - unattractive female (usually found in seedy bars or trailer parks), on the sexual prowl for unwitting victims.
> 
> *sleestack* - A state of intoxication that transforms the usually quiet person into an over-affectionate creepy bar stalker. The sleestack transformation begins to occur after several beers and jager-bombs and ends with his tongue down the girl&#8217;s throat in the middle of the dance floor.
> "Uh oh...Jeff is turning into a sleestack again." "Somone better save that girl."


:rofl:


----------



## FA$TCA$H

SLEESTACK! i had no idea, thanx ZIP!


----------



## Locked

You hve to love Attitude...ordered my beans this morning at 7:18 am eastern time...just got an email a half hour ago that they shipped out....now that's service...


----------



## 2Dog

I havent gotten my email....sniff...:cry: :huh: :stoned: :confused2: :chuck: they must know I ordered from another site last week lol...


----------



## Phil Ivey

Damn just heard about this offer I just bought seeds that hit me up for $150 from tude . Do you even have to buy seeds or just pay shipping?


----------



## zipflip

just the shipping is all i was charged. something like 25 dollars give or take total for the stealth guaranteed delivery method.


----------



## the chef

Hehe isnt sleestak those bug eyed things from the land of the lost?


----------



## 420benny

Don't laugh too hard at sleestack. The father they used, Martian Mean green was my biggest yielder outside this year at 789. It smokes great. If DNA Gen. uses it for it's flavor and shrom was used for yield, how big will the sleestack yield be? HUGE! I think I am the only one that grew MMG here this year. I wonder why? Taste is nice, very frosty and easy to trim. Oh, she is pretty, too. See my BPOTM entry this month and vote when you can, lol.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

chef, land of the lost, man that was a loong time ago!

benny, lookin forward the the DNA seeds, 
nice segue, by the way!

*$*


----------



## gourmet

I don't need seeds, but could not resist.  As long as I was going to pay shipping , I placed a small order of Manadala Seeds 8 Miles High.  With that I am also getting, along with the five Christmas freebie special, free DNA Hash Plant Haze Feminized.  Total was about 45.00, and I will get the free 15 seeds, plus the 10 Mandala seeds, plus the free Hash Plant seeds.  Early Christmas present!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## blueshawk

Preveging-what is that? Attitude site say's to do it for the LA Confidential.


----------



## 420benny

I found this article about pre-vegging. I hadn't heard of it before either
hxxp://www.maximumyield.com/article_sh_db.php?articleID=497&submit=Go
change xx to tt


----------



## zipflip

> Hehe isnt sleestak those bug eyed things from the land of the lost?





> chef, land of the lost, man that was a loong time ago


  yeah it was them bug eyed things on Land of the lost.
and  they were also on the new "land of the lost" movie remake with Will Farrell in it.  
 i found that while googling round later on too.



> Don't laugh too hard at sleestack. The father they used, Martian Mean green was my biggest yielder outside this year at 789. It smokes great.


 how was it over all on the stank factor on 1-10 scale benny?


----------



## the chef

Ziipster, thats him. What was the name of that little mokey like kid?


----------



## zipflip

i cant remember but it was weird i remeber lol


----------



## 420benny

I bought a t-shirt from the tude and it came today. Dogs Bollocks! LMAO
benny is 2 for 2 with attitude.


----------



## the chef

Wtg benny!


----------



## zipflip

does the attitude have a new special every month ?


----------



## the chef

yup


----------



## zipflip

sweet :aok:
 i signed up for their newsletter so im asuming i'll get something when they put up next one


----------



## the chef

Yeah zipster you can also check the website on the left hand side it says newsletter just click on it. You can also acsess that info by logging into your account, the newsletter will be posted on the right bottom box. They start posting thier next deal around the end of the month and usally run it at about the first of next month, give or take.


----------



## 2Dog

This is the email they sent me..I already told her I got everything but the three freebies and listed them for her..Geez..Lets hand feed the ducks now..

Hi there

What did you receive with your parcel?


Many Thanks

Rachel

The Attitude


----------



## lordhighlama

2dog your so cute when your mad.  
Hey even ducks need to be pampered every now and then.  lol


----------



## 2Dog

Im not mad...lol just irritated..well not even irritated just ...lol my feathers are ruffled..I had bad dreams last night...I am not enjying that.


----------



## the chef

I'm sorry 2dog i guess its a busy time fer them mine havent even been posted as having left to the states yet. Have you checked your blood sugar darlin?


----------



## 2Dog

yes dear I am great! 117 this morning..had a low one last night! I havent had a seizure in years and hope to keep it that way...last time I bit the crud out of my tongue..couldnt talk right for about two weeks and missed thanksgiving dinner~  I want them to perfect that watch that tells you if you are low...I guess it beeps or something.


----------



## the chef

Yeah, they should perfect that..:holysheep:  what if perfecting that invovles a tube in your wrist Eww need to clean the bong!


----------



## 2Dog

then I wouldnt do it..same reason why i dont have a pump for insulin it involves a tube and a hole in my tummy, no thank you. My brother who is older and adopted lol still ended up diabetic my mom feels cursed anyways he had his slip out while playing softball..ewwwwwwwwww
Most people my age dont do the injections anymore I am old school..


----------



## the chef

ok....EEEEWWW!!!


----------



## 2Dog

my best friend had this guy she dated that was deathly afraid of needles and whenever I would visit her (he didnt live with her) he would freak out that he was going to get stuck.. I dont leave needles lying around lol. anyways he couldnt stand the idea of the possibility that a needle would somehow fall into the couch or something and get him...Can you believe he didnt do drugs lmao... I have taken shots in front of people and they didnt even notice I am discreet..


----------



## FA$TCA$H

:woohoo: THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!!

10 white castle
1 hash plant haze (fem) freeby
15 DNA freebys

wifey said they better jump outa that dirt! WC is for her pain.

this is gonna be fun! :dancing: :farm: :watchplant: :yay: 

OHC we be square $


----------



## lordhighlama

good deal fastcash!!!  Glad to hear the wifey will soon be feeling much better!


----------



## OldHippieChick

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> :woohoo: THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!!
> 
> OHC we be square $


Get em soakin and get on with it $$  
I'm showin' three tap roots so far.... time's a waistin' and we got beans to grow!


----------



## meds4me

*OHC*: You need to change that avatar....it's to distracting...lol wait, what was i doing ? ~


----------



## mistisrising

Got the order yesterday. All the freebies were there, what the hell is dambusting?


----------



## OldHippieChick

2dog did you get any resolution on the missing beans yet?
Meds the avatar stays till New Years - then it's back to the real me - just another brown eyed girl. xox


----------



## lordhighlama

oh but hippie I've enjoyed the backside so much... is there anyway we could convince you to give us the front view after the new year.  It would save us guys from having to put "working out" on our new years resolutions.  LOL!


----------



## 2Dog

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> 2dog did you get any resolution on the missing beans yet?
> Meds the avatar stays till New Years - then it's back to the real me - just another brown eyed girl. xox


 

Nope no 2nd email...I am a bit irritated. Maybe she just sent them out? I may have to email again today I am trying to be patient...


----------



## the chef

Mine havent left there side of the earth, just e-mailed rachel at the tude about our situation 2dog and also asked about the ogkush(rp). She generally get's back to me in 1-2 days. I have faith but patience is wearing a little thin.....i hope to eat my words!


----------



## 2Dog

aw chef...that sucks man I am sorry...hopefully she emails back soon...


----------



## OldHippieChick

That DOES blow - Chef should be getting a commission from Attitudes for all his free advertising hmmmmmmm.
NO SOUP FOR RACHEL !!!!


----------



## the chef

TY ladies, paitently waitinggggggggggg!!!!!!


----------



## bshack79

got mine just dropped a sleestack!! has anybody ever smoked this strain.. looks and sounds SUPERDANK


----------



## 2Dog

bshack u should do a GJ I would def watch that one...r u hydro or dirt.


----------



## the chef

Took the wifey out fer a ribeye and decided to check the mail. I just e-mailed rachel at the tude and let her know. 
still gonna wait on a response fer the og and your missing. But this makes the second doggie....just gotta have patience like we grow...


----------



## 2Dog

very cool congrats chef!


----------



## 2Dog

very cool congrats chef!


----------



## the chef

ty 2dog, ty 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog

ur welcome... hubby wants to watch twilight and I am like gag me..isnt that awful..watched a movie called farm house this week very intense...they have it in the redboxes..u have those where u live anyone? also watched the goods today it was pretty funny.


----------



## the chef

Morn 2dog and BHC. A foot of snow and more expected! They got those boxes here but with the albino brain chiggers that are falling it isn't safe to go outside.


----------



## mojavemama

4 of my 5 auto White Dwarf Fems germinated, one still doing nothing.
1 of the freebies germinated--the Hashplant Haze, but nothing on the Moby D*ck. All 5 of the Aurora Indicas germinated. I also have some Wizards going, and the seeds are SO BIG compared to the wee tiny auto seeds!

Chef, I SO want some of that snow! It's been way too long since I've made a snowball....


----------



## the chef

This makes the 7th time in my life i've been around snow. You can have all you want! Be patient with the moby if i remember the germ is the slowest part.


----------



## Bedazzler

now my moby **** germed but not my hash. also disappointed in only 4 jilly beans sprouted out of 10.


----------



## the chef

Check the heat around where you germ, might be a little on the cold side.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

HI,

Well they FINALLY made it~! But it wasn't without a little bit of drama...  yesterday I checked my mail and there was a notice for a package that I had to go pick up and sign for...  with a very familiar tracking # that had a GB included in it...  Wow...  I've ordered beans for a decade or longer and never had any they couldn't leave in the mailbox and I know Attitude doesn't send them with a signature required...  but that's what the notice said.   I thought about doing nothing and seeing if they would try to deliver them again...   and I had visions of going to the counter with the notice and the counter person telling me one minute please...  and then a new gov't employee comes out from the back...  "Are you here to pick up THIS package, sir?" :cop:  Uh....  Uh.... :shocked:   

But I said screw it and went down to the P.O.  The notice said I can pick up my package after 4pm and they close at 5pm.  I even called and asked what time my delivery would be back at the Post Office and the guy said between 415 and 430...  So I show up last nite at 415... to find a 30 deep line... and after a 20 min wait til 435pm the lady didn't check and just told me the drivers were still out and would be til after 5 and I'd have to come back in the morning after 9am.   Dadgummit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So I go back this morning... this time a line with only 25 people... lol... and wait about 15 min before a mail employee comes out and asks for all the people with pickup notices to give them to her...  and I got my beans!  :yay:  And right on the package it says...  NO signature... Hmmmmm...  I don't think they have the sharpest tools in the shed working over at my P.O....

So I picked up some DNA Chocolope seeds and some GH Super Lemon Haze to run along with some Super Silver Haze beans I ordered a while ago and a Lemon Skunk seed I got as a freebie a while ago too...  All the 15 stanky skunk cross freebies are accounted for and they tossed in a nice smattering of single freebies to round out my holiday order:  Dinafem WW, Power Kush, Blue Hash, Moby Richard  , and a real interesting Hashplant Haze bean... :hubba:  

Happy Growing!


----------



## the chef

cograts dos sounds like an interesting storage you got there!


----------



## bshack79

hey 2dog, i am growing the sleestack freebie in soil.. if it starts doing good i will start a grow journal. so has anybody ever smoke sleestack????


----------



## 2Dog

not that I know of but for years we didnt know or ask the names..


----------



## OldHippieChick

2Dog said:
			
		

> not that I know of but for years we didnt know or ask the names..


That's the truth. There were four kinds in my world... really good, pretty good, not so good, and what are you trying to pull on me.  

DOS - hey you - you were being awfully cool about it all.  I wonder about those carriers these days. I had one for a while that was to busy to put my flag down.... drove me nuts when I was waiting on something to arrive. I just started leaving it up to waste her time as well. Passive agressive you say?


----------



## the chef

i remeber it was oh man thats good, yeah i've had better, and we need to hunt that sucker down and get our money back!


----------



## 2Dog

we refer to it as good..bad..and the ugly..J/K


----------



## gourmet

My seeds arrived in short order.  I am looking forward to seeing everyones' grow journals on these freebie varieties.  I also ordered 1 pack of Mandala Seeds Eight Miles High and that came with a free G13 labs feminized Quicksilver.  

Since I can only grow 5 to 6 at a time, I am now seed purchased out.  It will be very hard to decide what to grow next time. 

I did not have them sent super sleuth, but they arrived in very short order and were left at the door.


----------



## 2Dog

I wonder when I will get my freebies...


----------



## HydroManiac

whats there website i totally forgot it


----------



## the chef

2dog what about your freebies they come yet? Hydro the web address is and change xx to tt, hXXp/www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## lordhighlama

Merry Christmas!  Hope everyone is having a good morning!


----------



## the chef

Merry x-mas LHL!


----------



## FA$TCA$H

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  HYDROMANIAC!

$$


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

I ordered on the 4th, still not here yet.  I've ordered before with success, in like a week of shipping time. I've already emailed them asking for status.


----------



## the chef

You will prob get a reply before the new year. Mine was in transition status and then i checked the mail box and it was there. Rachel and everyone at the tude are real busy this time of year but rest assured they will come through.


----------



## 2Dog

freebies have not come yet.. I dont even think they have been sent. She emailed me again..Felt like a duplicate asking if she should send them out now or wait for an order..I am like dude..we have discussed this already...I guess I need to email her back again? I thought they had already been sent and didnt want them sent twice.


----------



## the chef

Tell em to shipem now!.....or just say....NOW!


----------



## lordhighlama

wow... they really need 2 get with the program on this one.  Sorry 2 hear about them screwing u around.  

But like chef said...   NOW!!!!!


----------



## the chef

2dog e-mail rachel and tell her in plain english about what you want. you should get a response very soon, no ogkush as of yet.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

I emailed her again on Thursday, no response yet.

No seeds either.  I'm getting worried that they are not going to arrive.


----------



## the chef

they will bub ya gotta give it time, i know you say how much..? Dunno ya gotta think about how many people placed orders fer the holidays and thing do get frazzled up. If you need you fears calmed fur sure give a phone call. Talk to the tude personaly, if ya do tell em i said hi.


----------



## 2Dog

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I emailed her again on Thursday, no response yet.
> 
> No seeds either. I'm getting worried that they are not going to arrive.


 
I am sorry that is awful...I would ask them for more freebies!


----------



## 2Dog

I will email her today. thanks guys. I really want the hash plant seeds or I wouldnt bother..


----------



## the chef

Tude starting to make me look bad. Bad tude!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Seeds arrived.


----------



## the chef

Alright congrats!


----------



## lordhighlama

:fid: :clap: :woohoo:


----------



## 420benny

They always do!


----------



## 2Dog

rachel gave me a tracking number for the freebies...


----------



## the chef

wtg 2dog about time huh?


----------



## 2Dog

yeah it's ok though it isnt like I can plant them right now..


----------



## the chef

i know still got clones to take off two plants got a plan fer january b-day order and no room to plant the x-mas freebies or anything else....right now that is.


----------



## 2Dog

hard to wait isnt it? all that potential sitting in a container...


----------



## the chef

Still got the majority of the last big order i ade. Wanna grow'em all right now!


----------



## 2Dog

well my next grow is hopefully going to be mostly pk..some blue widow, maybe some la woman. 

the one after that...maybe more nl5, white ightning some others..

this summer I will be doing a lot outside..Hope the smell is ok..


----------



## the chef

Gonna do a wreckage, papaya, and gonna order the bubba kush!


----------



## 2Dog

if it ever comes in...lol..


----------



## the chef

Maybe by your next x-mas order........jk!


----------



## 2Dog

did you take any tw clones? going to regrow it or move on? or is that what u called the wreckage?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Hey everyone one! Its been a long time sence my last post but i got good news. I place an order from Attitude today. First time I have orderd seeds online. Im kinda nervis, but what I have read sounds like ill be fine. 

I orderd 5 Blue Mystic feminized and got 1 UFO #1 DNA Genetics LA Women Feminized free   Hope they come soon :hubba: 

Its been awile sence I have to done a grow but really looking foward to it. Going to be building my box today and getting everything ready for when they get here. Ill put some pics up when they get here to see the fun lol.

Take it easy everyone


----------



## zipflip

smokey you'll be perfectly fine bro.
  im in the same area as you and i got mine :aok:
  and they was delivered uin under 2 weeks too.


----------



## warfish

Freebies are alive!    I planted 3 of the 5 types and they seem to be thriving so far.  This is 2 weeks and 3 days since I started germination on them.  They are in 5 gallon buckets and already starting to fill them out 

Warfish


----------



## 2Dog

looking great war nice and big for the age!


----------



## the chef

got one real good clone from her 2dog got a wreckage from the tude a freebie. Diif from my traiwreck, damn warfish looking good my friend!


----------



## 420benny

warfish, nice looking young ladies. I can't wait to try mine. Anybody wanna guess as to how big those skunk crosses might get outdoors? I would love to grow one of each in a special plot I am preparing. It is stealthy, but only 10 by 18 feet.


----------



## the chef

Holy jeebus benny i don't know but Zipflip is growing out all the x-mas freebies ot once. Outta be an interesting GJ.


----------



## the chef

oh ok


----------

